

How I made money with TeeSpring - veb
http://spottedsun.com/how-i-made-money-with-teespring/

======
danielna
Teespring does some really cool work with non-profits, launching kickstarter-
esque campaigns for them (at no cost) and giving a cut of the proceeds to that
organization. A few friends of mine who run an education non-profit in Philly
(<http://www.12plus.org/>) did it a few months ago [1] and it really helped
them out a lot. Coupled with this blog post, TeeSpring seems like good people.

[1] <http://teespring.com/12plus>

~~~
wiwillia
Thanks Daniel! The 12plus tee is still one of our favorites.

------
blowmage
I'm on my third campaign with Teespring (<http://teespring.com/rubyguy>).
They've been great to work with.

I ran a store last year selling shirts (<http://rubythreads.com/>) and I
managed inventory and shipped out of my garage. Any profit made on the shirts
was spent on logistics. Its a rough business and I'm trying to appeal to a
very specific audience. I was planning on building a new storefront and moving
to a kickstarter-model for future designs, but Teespring has been totally
turnkey for me so far.

------
trifu
I too had to try my crack at it, unfortunately the shelf life for my shirt is
about 9 months: <http://teespring.com/CautionBabyInside>

------
wiwillia
Hi from Teespring! This is awesome - if anyone has any questions we're always
happy to talk, I'll keep an eye on this thread and you can also reach us by
email at walker (at) teespring (dot) com.

------
GoldiKam
Excellent example and use of crowd funding with no upfront costs

------
fumar
This is inspiring... So I was a little overzealous and created three
campaigns.

One - Antifragile, on Nassim's new book. <http://teespring.com/antifragile>

Two and Three - Holidays, Christmas and Hanukkah
<http://lastshirts.tumblr.com/>

The site is very easy to work with.

------
iamchmod
I made two just for fun: <http://teespring.com/football> and
<http://teespring.com/starwars> \- note my good urls, not sure that teespring
has enough SEO for that to matter tho...

------
silverbax88
I'm inspired, and I'll give it a shot for sure. Just went to the site and
added a design - will see how it goes.
<http://teespring.com/basketballelite_rise_and_grind>

~~~
peterjamescain
Yeah I'm inspired too... nearly felt too easy to set up! (different thing to
actually sell them though)

I'm a big fan of Flight of the Concords so I made this one;
<http://teespring.com/itsbusinesstime>

Wonder what tips there are around getting a campaign right (ie guessing
simplicity and fun are key factors...but what about colour of the t-shirt
etc?) Also, would be nice to get some analytics about how many visit your
campaign page Vs people who add to cart but don't buy etc.. (or did I miss
that?)

[also this is my first post on Hacker news! followed for ages, but kind of
looking forward to adding more]

~~~
wiwillia
Interesting idea! Maybe we can put together a blog series with trends/stats on
what sells and what doesn't.

------
unsquare
What kind of printing process does TeeSpring use ? Doesn't seem to be
mentioned anywhere.

~~~
wiwillia
We only use high quality screen printing, no digital printing or DTG printing
here.

The great thing about using a crowdfunding model for apparel is you don't have
to compromise of quality or price - you can have the best of both worlds.

~~~
unsquare
Thank you for the swift response.

Will definitely be using your platform in the future , it's exactly what i was
looking for.

Any plans on crowd funding posters in the future?

~~~
wiwillia
Absolutely, we're currently doing mugs for TWiT (www.teespring.com/twitmugs)
and our plan is to branch out to other items - we just want to make sure we
can deliver an amazing experience in each product category before we expand to
the next.

If you shoot me an email at walker (at) teespring (dot) com I'd be happy to
work with you to setup a poster campaign.

------
hornbaker
fyi wiwillia, your account here has been hellbanned so nobody is seeing your
replies.

~~~
sbashyal
I can see the comments just fine.

~~~
hornbaker
An hour account, his account was marked dead. Now it's not.

------
davidmerrique
It's a very quick and painless process.

Here's one I made using an illustration I did a couple years ago
<http://teespring.com/gigiphinaleus>

------
Nowyouknow
This is beyond intriguing. If only I had an audience to sell to..

------
greyboy
wiwillia (of Teespring) appears to be hell-banned, but not sure why.

~~~
wiwillia
Thanks for the heads up - should be fixed now!

------
trollerskates
Teespring may be facing legal issues soon

~~~
ROFISH
Can you clarify, with sources or more information?

